# MDA Freebase Help.



## Unreacted Freebase (Jul 5, 2022)

Anyone with extensive knowledge or/and experience working with MDA , please DM me. Looking for some guidance.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

I’m also very interested in mda, maybe somebody can post some resources?


----------



## William Dampier

3,4-MDP2NP with Al/Hg simplest route for small scale.


----------

